# good bird water bottles



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

We have two lineolated parakeets and we seem to have gone through a number of water dishes. Some got broken but the latest one annoys me as it's so hard to clean and the birds sometimes drop food in it. It's the usual pet shop sort of style we've been using so far.
Does anyone know of any better ones?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I just have the stainless steel ones that have a metal loop that screw onto the side of the cage that the bowl sits in, they are easy to clean. If your birds are dropping food into it them their perches are too close too their food or their cage is too small for them to have enough space to eat and not flick food into it. They should be cleaned out at least once a day so a few bits dropped in in between cleaning is nothing to worry about.


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the cage we have so it's certainly not too small.

Rat Cages : Hamberley Single Metal Large Cage : www.LittlePetWarehouse.co.uk - The UK's Small Pet Specialists - The place to buy amazing products for your pet online

Not sure if maybe I have the food located too close to the water dish though or if the birds are deliberately wetting the food (they're fed on harrisons pellets).

Not sure about using a bowl either, I can see Joey and Cush using it as a small bath and emptying it when we leave the house.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Are they just fed pellets or do they have fruit and veg too? I'd say as the cage is pretty small IMO even for one bird let alone 2, do they get lots of time out and about as that will help as you can get them to have their bath in the morning outside their cage before you go to work then they shouldn't want to have another quite so soon during the day! 
But I'd say the water bowl is probably too near the food bowl if all their pellets are ending up in it! If they want to have a bath let them, they won't empty all of it, and if they have fruit and veg about they won't die of thirst before you get home from work! You could also try and put the bowl nearer the top of the cage so they can't physically have a bath in it, but it's better if they get to exhibit some natural behaviours.


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

> I'd say as the cage is pretty small IMO even for one bird let alone 2,


As much as you've put "IMO" in there I'm afraid I now really want to point out the following...

No one on the lineolated parakeet forum I use thinks the cage is too small for 1 bird let alone 2 and many use and recommend the same cage themselves. I did research the species needs before we got them, the forum recommends a cage of at least 18(h)x18(d)x30(l)" for a pair going by their "sticky" on cage sizes.

General Information for housing linnies

My cage is 61(h)x21(d)x32(l)" so more than meets those requirements. When I posted photos of it no one commented that it looked too small. Of course there are bigger cages out there but this one hardly fits in the bath to clean as it is. We had hoped to build an aviary this year but unfortunately do not have the funds to do so as this would also require a new garage and concrete base.

It's fine to have one's own standards but as long as the animals needs are met then there shouldn't really be an issue (or be a need to point out that other people don't have the same standards as you have).

Thanks for the advice you did offer but I think I'd be better off seeking advice on a different forum.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have checked out the sizing and it is deemed ok for these parakeets to be living together in this cage :thumbsup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you're just feeding pellets they're probably dunking 'em in the water pot.It's just something parrots do....if I treat my conures to a biscuit I'll guarantee it finishes up in the water pot.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

No need to be so sensative - this is a public forum and everyone is entitled to their opinion, I may have standards but they are set to what basic needs my birds have and are common sense!! Personally I like to keep animals in as big a space as possible so they can exhibit as much of their natural behaviours as possible - with birds the most important is flying - yes they like to play with toys a bit, climb and eat but they love to fly and need to to keep healthy as evolution intended them to, especially if they are in during the large part of the day - so a small cage is not meeting all their needs!! 

If a forum is advocating a cage that is 18 x 18 x 30 to keep a bird or 2 in I'd change forum!!:yikes: - that is battery conditions and is awful verging on cruelty!!!! Just because people on a forum who do keep their birds in such tiny cages themselves advocate it doesn't mean it's right!!! A small bird needs at least 4 feet free uncluttered space horizontally to be able to get a few wing beats in, just because they are small doesn't mean they can be kept in a small cage - smaller animals are usually ten times more active!! I can't believe that a forum would suggest that, I wouldn't even keep a hamster in such a tiny cage!!! 
It's great you are breaking that mould and going for an aviary as you'll find they'll be so much happier, you can get aviary panels on ebay for a fraction of the cost of a large cage - commercial cages are designed with how they will fit into your house and what is deemed convenient for us not for the needs of the birds!! My little indoor aviary for my goffins is a bit on the small side at the mo as is only 6 x 6 x 3 ft as am moving house soon so will get a much bigger one then,she is out most of the day though so not too bad, you could have an indoor aviary instead while you save up for an outdoor one then use the panels for that?


----------

